

How many of you from USA , Europe are willing to shift to and work in India  - tsuvishal

Are people ready to shift to India leaving their life in USA , Europe for a great job and challenge
======
md1515
To answer your question - it depends on a few factors. If I'm being paid more
than what I can find in the USA, I would move absolutely. If I were getting
paid the same as in the USA, most likely. If I were getting paid less, but I
could have the same standard of living, it is a toss up. Depends on location
etc.

I've visited India once and my mother is Indian so there is a little more
"pull" for that reason.

------
kellco
India is way too crowded. Plus there's the language issue, standard of living,
and whether the salary/pay would be the same as the salary in US and other
challenges. I'd definitely make a pro/con list depending on the opportunity
and country and make up my mind then.

I wouldn't mind New Zealand, Switzerland, Sweden, or a nice European country
or maybe even Costa Rica. I'm open minded.

------
byoung2
It depends on the opportunity. If I could keep my US (web developer in Los
Angeles, CA) salary in India, I would consider it. I'm not sure if that would
make financial sense for an Indian company given the number of capable web
developers in India.

------
friendstock
After reading this: [http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2011/10/02/belle-
vue-cl...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2011/10/02/belle-vue-clinic-
medical-disasters-and-a-touch-of-stoicism/)

I would say no.

------
dustingetz
Sure, but my debt is in USD.

------
parasitius
Ummm. Perhaps. Actually moved to and found my first job in China at a top
company -- the reason I quit after 2.5 years even though no complaints about
the job itself: salary, I thought I'm getting behind cause I can't save 3rd
world salary for 1st world retirement one day + 1st world student loan debt.

I never in my life dreamed USA salaries after taxes are the same as what I was
getting in China after Chinese taxes -- meanwhile living expenses are 10x
(food) or the same (housing) or 100x (transport = need car here). What a
mistake. (Warning to your college kids: don't believe this silicon valley hype
that programmer salaries for fresh grads can be like 50-70k, I'm nowhere near
it with 5 years experience)

To me the only turn off about India is the language issue. I assume too many
people know English and it is a horrible environment to try to learn and use
100% Hindi.

------
nysilly
You do not have to leave a country to find work. There are many jobs that are
being outsourced online, start looking here:
<http://www.brandfiesta.com/h4-employment-hiring>

